# Furry Dominates Human Yiff RP (Dominant Male Needed)



## Wolf22red (Jun 17, 2018)

I am wondering if anyone wants to do a Furry Dominates Human Yiff RP on either PM or Discord ? I would like a dominant Fur to RP with since I'm not that into being the Dom in a RP. I have some themes for it for you to choose from.

*Themes*
-I am your squire (Fantasy, you will be a Knight)
-I am a Prince and you're a guard (Fantasy)
-You're a jock and I'm a nerd (Modern)
-I go to my uncle's farm and you're a farm hand (Modern)
-You're my tutor for a class (Modern)

Let me know which idea you're interested in and what race your Fursona is (I mainly prefer Canines, and Felines).


----------

